# Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?



## Winne (9. Juli 2007)

...sorry, wurde doch noch fündig - hat sich damit erledigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100983&highlight=Schlafsack

Gruß an die Board-Gemeinde
Winne


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Hi Winne,

ich habe einen JRC Fleece Lined, ein relativ günstiges Modell für ca. 60 Öcken. 

Rein vom Gewicht von ca. 3kg und dem doch echt fetten Packmaß her hätte ich auf arktische Temperatureignung getippt, aber das kann man bei den Angelschlafsäcken anscheinend echt vergessen, wenn man noch Relationen aus dem Trekking- bzw. Outdoorbereich im Kopf hat.

Will sagen, bei Temperaturen bis ca. 5 Grad tut mein JRC seinen Dienst, darunter müßte ich ihn z.B. mit meinem Liegenüberwurf von Black Label Baits "tunen", um nicht zu frieren.

Gekauft habe ich den JRC wegen dem schön kuscheligen Fleecefutter und wg. den super robusten Reissverschlüssen

Ehrlich gesagt ärgere ich mich doch schon ein wenig, dass ich nicht auf ein hochwertiges und halbwegs geräumiges Modell aus dem Outdoorbereich zurück gegriffen habe. In der Überlegung war hier z.B. der *Carinthia Defence 4* - angenehme nicht zu grelle Farbe da eigentlich für den militärischen Bereich, relativ geräumig geschnitten, Mittelreissverschluß, garantierte Komforteignung bis -15 Grad, Gewicht unter 2kg, preislich ca. 150 Euronen.


----------



## tarpoon (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

ich hab mir vor zwei jahren einen "grünen" schlafsack für 30 öcken auf der messe in berlin am stand der watersportcentrale genk gekauft. und selbst bei temperaturen um null grad schlafe ich nur in unterhose sehr gut. das riesige packmaß ist aber allerdigs wirklich belastend.


----------



## Winne (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Hallo Markus,
habe vermutlich das selbe Problem. Meine Kaufentscheidung fiel vor Jahren auf den Coleman Poplar Amazon ( gab´s bei Gerlinger - mittlerweile nicht mehr im Katalog, was mich auch nicht wundert). Das Teil ist bis 10°C noch ok, geht´s weiter runter wird's ungemütlich, und bei weniger als 3°C schlicht kalt, und man friert erbärmlich. Ich meine im Herbst haste nachts recht schnell 3°C oder weniger im Bivi, und so ´ne lausig kalte Nacht kann verdammt lange werden (muß ich der Carphunter-Gemeinde nicht erzählen). Der aufgedruckte Wohlfühlbereich - na ja kannste glauben, oder auch nicht. Da verlasse ich mich lieber auf meine Board-Members, und deren Erfahrungen. Leider ist der Schlafsackthread schon ausgelutscht - da hätte ich mir mehr Rückmeldungen gewünscht. Aber hat für´s erste schon mal geholfen. Das Anaconda-Teil schau ich mir mal näher an. Daunenschlafsäcke sind sicherlich die wärmsten, aber auch die teuersten, und vor allem was Feuchtigkeit angeht bestimmt empfindlich?! Hab noch das Teil von SPRO im Visier, aber noch keine Beurteilung gefunden - mal schaun...
Gruß Winne


----------



## Pilkman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Hi Winne,

Daune hat meiner Meinung nach bei Schlafsäcken, die am Wasser zum Angeln, Kanufahren etc. genutzt werden, nichts zu suchen - bei Feuchtigkeit geht die Isolationsfähigkeit recht schnell verloren und Dauerschäden sind möglich. Es gibt zwar erstklassige Lösungen mit atmungsaktiven Membranabschottungen und speziell behandelten Daunen, aber dann reden wir eher über Schlafsäcke im Extrembereich, die schnell über 500-700 Euro kosten.

Die geräumigen Angelschlafsäcke haben fast ALLE ein Problem: Es steht zuviel Luft und Platz zur Verfügung, die erwärmt werden müssen, so dass dann der Einfachheit halber ein Vielfaches an Isoliermaterial eingesetzt wird, was bei einem etwas körpernäheren Schnitt nötig wäre. Gleichzeitig werden in den Angelschlafsäcken nicht gerade die besten Füllungen verarbeitet, die jeweils möglich sind, meist sind es nur irgendwelche No-Name-Hohlfasern, langlebig und gut ist dann etwas anderes.
Nächster Nachteil? Fast kein Angelschlafsack hat eine vernünftig ausgestaltete Kapuzenlösung bzw. Kopfbedeckung, auch die Schultern liegen meist nur locker bedeckt. Problem? Hier geht am meisten Wärme verloren - also wenigstens eine Mütze zum Schlafen aufsetzen.

Wie gesagt, ich hatte vorher auch beim Angeln einen "The North Face Cats Meow 3D" in Benutzung, Minipackmaß, gerade mal 1,6kg, sehr gute Polarguard 3D-Kunstfaser-Füllung und ich habe nur bei sehr kalten Nächten mit starkem Frost ein leicht kühles Gefühl gehabt. Der Komfortbereich war auch bis ca. -7 Grad ausgelabelt, kommt also hin.
Irgendwas hat mich dann geritten, dass ich mir einen Angelschlafsack zulegen mußte... :q ... viel Platz, kuscheliges Fleecefutter, an beiden Seiten kräftige Reissverschlüsse.... aber auch monstermäßig schwer mit riesigem Packmaß - in den original mitgelieferten Packsack habe ich den Schlafsack nie wieder hinein bekommen :q -  und das Ganze dann noch vergleichsweise schlecht isolierend.

Ich bin ehrlich, gerade wenn es um Temperaturen von unter 5 Grad geht, würde ich mir KEINEN Angelschlafsack mehr zulegen, für diese Temperaturbereiche sind das dann ja echte Packmonster. Schau Dir mal den oben erwähnten Carinthia Defence 4 an, das wäre meine nächste Wahl. #6


----------



## Carphunter0815 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Hallo Leute,

also ich bin ein Fan von gebrauchten Militär Schlafsäcken. Habe 3 Stück einmal den "normalen BW" den gibt es für 9 Euro. Dann hab ich den BW mit Armen. Der ist super da kann man bei einem Biss bloß die Beine rausstrecken und los gehts. Der Kostet mit wasserdichtem Sack 25 Euro (ist mein Liebling) sind beide bis 3° Grad super da durch den Sack auch kein Wind durchkommt.

Für die kalten Tage hab ich dann einen Britischen Daunenschlafsack. Ca. 30 Euro bin mir nicht sicher. Kann euch sagen da geht man kapput drin wenn es nicht unter 5° ist!!

Hier noch ein Link www.raeer.com#6

MfG


----------



## bazawe (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Ich benutze seit Jahren einen Ajungilak, bin damit bestens zufrieden und das auch im Winter. War zwar nicht ganz billig, aber ist jeden Cent wert.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## smith1337 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



Carphunter0815 schrieb:


> ...den "normalen BW" den gibt es für 9 Euro ... sind beide bis 3° Grad super da durch den Sack auch kein Wind durchkommt...
> quote]
> 
> also da muß ich mal mein veto einlegen... habe auch eine BW-Schlafsack... und in dem Ding hab ich auch über 5°C gefroren! Jetzt bitte Sachen wie "Weichei", "Mädchen" usw verkneifen... :q Bin ich echt nicht |kopfkrat mußte mir immer noch `ne BW-Zeltbahn drüberschmeißen, damit es erträglich war. ohne gings gar nicht... hab das Gefühl gehabt, der Schlafsack würde die Feuchtigkeit und Kälte geradezu anziehen : /


----------



## Carphunter0815 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Ich hab halt immer den Gummisack drum(komisches Wort|kopfkrat weiß aber nicht wie das Ding richtig heißt). Vielleicht hatte ich auch Glück weil bei gebrauchten Sachen weiß man halt nie wie durchgelegen die schon sind.


----------



## Carphunter0815 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Oder ich hatte immer zuviel Bier?:q


----------



## Ronen (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



> Kann euch sagen da geht man kapput drin wenn es nicht unter 5° ist!!



Das sehe ich nicht unbedingt als Vorteil!


----------



## Pilkman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Hi!

Tja, die Laufburschen bei der BW kriegen ja auch echt kein dolles Material, sowas würde ich auch nicht benutzen... :q

... aber wo wir bei dem Thema sind: Wer Beziehungen zu einer Beschaffungsstelle der BW hat, kann ja mal vorsichtig nach dem "Schlafsack Allgemein 2" nachfragen, das Teil ist nämlich ein Carinthia Defence 4.  Kriegen bei der Bundeswehr aber leider nur spezielle Einsatzkräfte.


----------



## Carphunter0815 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Das ist ja auch keiner.
Sollte nur heißen ich nehm den mit wenn es kälter wird.


----------



## smith1337 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Naja, also ich hab meinen quasi bei der BW getestet und dann mit nach Hause genommen... Aber ohne Zeltbahn oder meinetwegen auch Gummisack geht´s halt gar nicht! Für´n Sommer völlig ausreichend, aber für mehr nicht, leider.
@pilkman: den wirst wohl nur bei den Gebiergsjägern/Fallschirmspringern bekommen...

edit: also wenn du da einen kennst... ich nehm 2 ; )


----------



## Pilkman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



smith1337 schrieb:


> ... @pilkman: den wirst wohl nur bei den Gebiergsjägern/Fallschirmspringern bekommen... edit: also wenn du da einen kennst... ich nehm 2 ; )



Nee, leider kann ich da auch nicht helfen... :c


----------



## smith1337 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Nee, leider kann ich da auch nicht helfen... :c



na ich werd mal meine Fühler ausstrecken... kenn da noch jemanden bei den Grenis. meine Regenbekleidung is da auch schon in Arbeit


----------



## Waldemar2499 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Servus. Pilkmann wo hast du den *Carinthia Defence 4* für 150,- gesehen? Werd mir wahrscheinlich diesen schlafsack zulegen!


----------



## Laserbeak (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

@Pilkman:
Welche EinsKr der Bw bekommen diesen Schlafsack ??
Das wäre echt interessant zu wissen.

Ich selber nutze das Kommando - Modell.
Einwandfrei. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.
Klein, leicht und mit dem entsprechenden Poncholiner vom Wärmegrad in unseren Breiten völlig ausreichend. Zudem hat dieses Modell ein sehr praktisches Packmaß / Gewicht.
So wie man es braucht.#h


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Moinsen!



Waldemar2499 schrieb:


> ... wo hast du den *Carinthia Defence 4* für 150,- gesehen? ...



Für 150 Euro habe ich gegenwärtig kein Angebot gefunden, aber für 159 Euro inkl. Versand bei Vorkasse gibt es den Defence 4 bis 185cm und bis 200cm Körpergröße hier... #h



Laserbeak schrieb:


> ... welche EinsKr der Bw bekommen diesen Schlafsack ?? ...



Tut mir leid, mit genauen Infos kann ich da leider nicht dienen. Ich war nur beim örtlichen Militärshop und hatte nach einem gebrauchten oder anderweitig günstigen "Allgemein 2" gefragt und da hatte der ansonsten sehr kundige Betreiber abgewunken und meinte, dass das Modell eh nicht für das "Fußvolk" der BW bestimmt ist, auch wenn der Name es vermuten lassen würde. Hab dann auch nicht weiter nachgefragt.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Ich habe einen für 10euro ausm Baumarkt reich völlig aus finde ich(wenns nicht gerad Winter ist)


----------



## smith1337 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Welche EinsKr der Bw bekommen diesen Schlafsack ??



hab ich glaube ich schon mal gepostet... also wenn eine Einheit für den Schlafsack prädestiniert ist, dann wohl die Gebiergsjäger!? ich weiß aber nicht, ob die den im "normalen" Dienst haben oder nur zu Einsätzen bekommen... ich frag da mal den Versorgungsunteroff. meines Vertrauens


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Wen es noch interessiert, das Datenblatt zum "Allgemein 2" der BW: http://daten.bwb.org/AG-Bund/TL/Daten/84650149.pdf


----------



## smith1337 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Wen es noch interessiert, das Datenblatt zum "Allgemein 2" der BW: http://daten.bwb.org/AG-Bund/TL/Daten/84650149.pdf



da hast aber ganz tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen... ; )


----------



## zrako (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

hab den kogha dreamland von askari, auch recht gut das teil. kostet rund 30€


----------



## AK74 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Servus
Bei uns (gebirgsartilleriebataillon225) gab’s Allgemein 2  nur für die die in Norwegen im Einsatz wahren.


----------



## Laserbeak (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

So isses !
Ansonsten evtl. Hochgebirgszug KSK.
Die werden den auch haben. Aber ansonsten nur TrTle, die Übungen oder Aufenthalte im skandinavischen Bereich haben.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Ein Kumpel hat den "Hotter than Hell" von BLB. Warm ist der Schlafsack zwar, aber das Packmaß erinnert an eine Bedchairbag! Ich nutze den 2in1 von der Angeldomäne. ich finde das Prinzip super, weil man sich allen Wetterbedingungen anpassen kann. Bis -5 hatte ich mit dem Teil keine Probleme und wenn es kälter ist, gehe ich nicht über Nacht angeln. 
Früher hatte ich auch so ein BW Teil mit Gummiüberzug. Die Beschichtung bröselte bald ab und Gewicht und Wärmeleistung standen in einem miserablen Verhältnis. Der hier diskutierte Carinthia Schlafsack macht ja einen guten Eindruck. ich würde ihn aber nur als Winterschlafsack nutzen. Für das Sommerhalbjahr tut es ein einfacher 3-Season.


----------



## Pilkman (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... der hier diskutierte Carinthia Schlafsack macht ja einen guten Eindruck. ich würde ihn aber nur als Winterschlafsack nutzen. Für das Sommerhalbjahr tut es ein einfacher 3-Season.



Hi Chris,

hmm, ich weiss nicht... |kopfkrat ... als Winterschlafsack dürfte der vielleicht doch etwas kühl sein. Im Verkauf ist er ja als 3-Season gelabelt und auch die Komfortangabe bis -15° C deutet da eher drauf hin. Aber für´s Frühjahr und den Herbst sicherlich ´ne gute Sache, im Sommer habe ich meist nur ´ne gefütterte Decke mit.

PS:
Yupp, der dicke BLB ist echt krass... :q ... und ich habe beim kompletten Frostbite von Nash schon an eine dicke Reisetasche gedacht... :q


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Wenn man wirklich bis -15 Grad dadrin pennen kann, fände ich das ganz ordentlich. Gerade im Angelschlafsackbereich findet man da aber odt derbe Übertreibungen.
Wobei der besagte Kumpel mit der BLB Penntüte meint, dass der Schlafsack gar nicht so übermäßig wärmt und viel Wärme über die Nähte flöten geht. Kommt man denn aus dem Carinthia schnell raus?


----------



## Pilkman (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... wobei der besagte Kumpel mit der BLB Penntüte meint, dass der Schlafsack gar nicht so übermäßig wärmt und viel Wärme über die Nähte flöten geht. ...



... was auch das größte Problem bei meinem vergleichsweise natürlich wesentlich weniger stark wärmenden JRC Fleece Lined ist. 



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... kommt man denn aus dem Carinthia schnell raus?



Naja, bei den Outdoorschlafsäcken war/bin ich immer etwas vorsichtiger und "reiße" den Verschluß nicht auf, sondern betätige ganz normal den Zipper. Hab mir das so angewöhnt und mache das selbst bei meiner JRC-Tüte mit ihren fetten Reißverschlüssen so, die Sekunde "gönn" ich mir...


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Meist strampel ich den Schlafsack weg. Wenn ich ihn an der Liege befestigt habe, geht das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Winne (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Hallo zusammen, bin etwas überrascht |bigeyes über die zahlreichen Wortmeldungen (positiv) - wie gesagt, das Thema hatten wir ja erst kürzlich. Zeigt mir aber, daß das Thema "Schlaftüte" wohl immer ein Thema ist bzw. sein wird... 
Möchte mich jedenfalls an der Stelle für eure Statements bedanken. 
Wer´s wissen will: ich hab mich für den Sänger Night Warrior II entschieden. 
Erscheint mir im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ok, und die Packmaße liegen auch noch im Rahmen#6. 
Grüßle an alle - i geh jetzt fischn #h
Winne


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



Winne schrieb:


> ... und die Packmaße liegen auch noch im Rahmen#6. ...



Moin Winne,

als Karpfenangler wird man da relativ anspruchslos, hmm?  :q

Dann mal allzeit guten Schlaf und Schluß mit kalten Füssen! #6


----------



## AK74 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

Servus
Schlafe ebenfalls im night warrior bin bis jetzt zufrieden aber Winne *„**und die Packmaße liegen auch noch im Rahmen“ *finde ich nicht so.


----------



## Winne (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

ja nun - im Vergleich mit dem HtH von Black Label Baits #4 guckst du |rolleyes - echt kompakt (relativ - na ja) 
ich hab ja Platz |supergri (sogar für die "Spitzen" von Markus |supergri|supergri|supergri)! 
Tschühüüü...


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*



Winne schrieb:


> ... ich hab ja Platz |supergri (sogar für die "Spitzen" von Markus |supergri|supergri|supergri)! ...



 :q #6


----------



## kasache (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schlafsack...  was taugt - was taugt nicht?*

habe im Netz ein bischen rumgesucht und bei boilie.de diesen Tackle Test gelesen:

##############

Kogha Extreme Schlafsack

Wer nicht nur in der warmen Jahreszeit auf Karpfenjagd gehen möchte, wird sich bald nach einem vernünftigen Schlafsack umsehen. Bei extremen Wetterbedingungen trägt ein guter Schlafsack entscheidend zum Erfolg bei. Was nützt es, wenn man die besten Ruten, die feinsten Rigs und die verlockendsten Köder hat, aber vor lauter Kälte kein Durchhaltevermögen mehr besitzt und einpackt. Das Angebot an Schlafsäcken zum Karpfenangeln ist riesig. Fast jede Firma hat mehrere Schlafsackmodelle im Programm. Sogenannte All-Season Schlafsäcke bieten auch bei Minustemperaturen noch ausreichend Wärme und Komfort. Dieser Komfort hat allerdings auch seinen Preis: bis zu 300,- EUR kann man z.B. für das Top-Modell von Trakker, den Big-Z investieren. Was kann man für 59,- EUR erwarten? Die Antwort dazu im folgenden Test.
Kogha ist eine Eigenmarke aus dem Hause Askari. Seit 2004 wird unter diesem Label Karpfenangelzubehör, darunter auch Ruten, Taschen und ein Schlafsack, der Kogha Extreme Sleeping Bag, angeboten.

Erster Eindruck:
Aus dem Packsack ziehe ich einen volumninösen Schlafsack hervor. Der Kogha Schlafsack sieht dem Trakker Big Z verdammt ähnlich: Er ist ca. 1 m breit, 2.2 m lang und hat eine atmungsaktive, wasserabweisende Außenhaut (Pertex?). Der Schlafsack verfügt über zwei Laschen, die über die Bedchairenden gestülpt und mit Gurten verzurrt werden können. Auch beim schnellen Herausspringen aus dem Schlafsack ist so gewährleistet, dass dieser hierbei nicht versehentlich auf dem Boden landet. Im Kopfbereich befindet sich ein Kissenfach, in welches ein kleines Kissen oder ersatzweise z.B. ein Pullover eingelegt werden kann. Der Kogha Extreme Schlafsack verfügt über zwei seitlich angebrachte sehr solide Fluchtreißverschlüsse, die bei einem nächtlichen Biss problemlos den Weg zu den Ruten freigeben. Innen ist der Schlafsack wie das Vorbild von Trakker mit einem superwarmen grünen Fleecematerial gefüttert. Zwischen Außenhaut und Fleecefutter befindet sich eine dicke Hohlfaserfüllung. Mit dieser Ausrüstung ist der Kogha Extreme für Temperaturen bis -25° C einsetzbar. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr solide und hochwertig. Nach mehrmonatigem Einsatz konnte ich bislang keine Mängel erkennen.

Praxis:
Schnarch... Ich habe in den letzten Jahren schon einige Schlafsäcke durchprobiert, aber dieser ist mit Abstand der bequemste. Mit den oben angesprochenen Laschen und zwei zusätzlichen Sicherungsschnallen sitzt der Schlafsack wie angegossen auf dem Bedchair. Das Außenmaterial ist wesentlich angenehmer als das übliche Nylon und auch wesentlich wärmer. Auf der anderen Seite "klebt" man daran auch nicht fest, wenn man bei wärmeren Temperaturen auf dem Schlafsack liegt. Das atmungsaktive Außengewebe schafft ein perfektes Klima im Schlafsack, egal, ob es draußen -10 oder +20 Grad ist. Praktisch: Da man üblicherweise nur zu einer Seite "aussteigt" lässt sich der Reißverschluss auf der anderen Seite blockieren. Dies ist besonders wichtig für kalte Nächte, in denen man Wärmeverlust vermeiden möchte. Temperaturen unter Null sind kein Problem für den Kogha Extreme. Dank des Fleecefutters liegt man so gemütlich, dass man nur ungern wieder aus dem Schlafsack aussteigen möchte. Nach der Session findet der Kogha Extreme zusammengerollt im mitgelieferten Transportbeutel Platz. Dieser füllt - das sollte man nicht verschweigen - das Hauptfach eines mittelgroßen Rucksacks komplett aus. Gewichtsmäßig zählt der Kogha Extreme, wie das Original von Trakker, mit ca. 5kg nicht gerade zu den Leichtgewichten. Angesichts des Komforts, die der Schlafsack bitetet, nehme ich dieses Gewicht aber gern in Kauf.

Fazit:
59,- EUR für einen Highend All-Season Schlafsack? Bevor ich den Kogha Extreme kennengelernt habe, hätte ich das nicht für möglich gehalten. Dieser Schlafsack ist, auch angesichts des Preises, mit Abstand das Beste was mir bislang unter die Finger gekommen ist. Superwarm, superbequem, mit allen Features, die man zum Karpfenfischen erwartet und mit einem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, was seinesgleichen sucht. Für mich der Deal des Jahres 2004, daher unbedingte Kaufempfehlung! Ich bin auf weitere Produkte der Marke Kogha gespannt.

Bezugsquelle:
Askari Angelsport

##########################

Wie ist euere Meinung dazu? Ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich es glauben kann/soll

Gruß Alex


----------

